# What villagers do you think deserve more love/attention?



## Luella (Apr 17, 2020)

I know this is probably a common thread but I'm newer to the series and was never a part of those threads so... 






Kicking things off with snooty Tasha. I don't see a lot of fanart of her in google which was my clue that she isn't as popular.

I glanced through all of the villagers and her design immediately caught my eye. Her eyes and fur coloring are very eye-catching, which is what I was seeking for.

Her interior room also uses the rainy city wallpaper! So cool.


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 17, 2020)

i've noticed julian isn't as popular as he used to be and even though he's not my favourite villager, he still looks so cool
also margie because she is so cute and i just love the elephant villagers ^-^

edit: is apollo still popular? me and my family love him so much but i haven't seen any people talk about him


----------



## Typhloquill (Apr 17, 2020)

Sydney! She's just a cute Koala design. She's not my favorite but I still really like her.

Actually, same with Ozzie! They're both simple yet adorable Koalas and I think they deserve more attention.


----------



## Maiana (Apr 17, 2020)

Tasha is very very bootiful. Best girl.


I think Ellie deserves more attention! She's super cute~


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 17, 2020)

I didn't find out Tasha existed until last night actually! She's adorable!!! def want her in my town now, i dont know how i missed her

also i dont see that much love for bluebear even though she is an absolute cutiepie


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 17, 2020)

O'Hare is just as cute as Marshal and Raymond, the other two better smugs IMO, he needs more attention. He's adorable, and he's even got a little hat! What could be better than that?? He's got the little swoosh of hair like them too. I don't understand how he's only a tier 4. He deserves so much better<3


----------



## Luella (Apr 17, 2020)

Opal♡ said:


> i've noticed julian isn't as popular as he used to be and even though he's not my favourite villager, he still looks so cool
> also margie because she is so cute and i just love the elephant villagers ^-^
> 
> edit: is apollo still popular? me and my family love him so much but i haven't seen any people talk about him


Apollo was my chosen 9th amiibo character. Had a lot of cutesy characters and needed something to shake things up! He's my fav cranky with Dobie trailing a close second.





Edit: He also looks really cool in business clothes!


----------



## marieheiwa (Apr 17, 2020)

tasha is really cute!!

imo biskit should be more loved. he’s so cute. he looks like a little dog doll.


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 17, 2020)

Luella said:


> Apollo was my chosen 9th amiibo character. Had a lot of cutesy characters and needed something to shake things up! He's my fav cranky with Dobie trailing a close second.
> 
> View attachment 243535


he's my favourite cranky villager too, i found him on a nook island after ordering an amiibo for him lol
i do love having him on my island though ^-^


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 17, 2020)

Imagine not thinking this guy is the cutest thing you've ever seen


----------



## Pixiebelle (Apr 17, 2020)

Ken! I know a lot of people don't like smug villagers but I've had a soft spot for him since NL​


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 17, 2020)

wait people don't like smug villagers?


----------



## Luella (Apr 17, 2020)

marieheiwa said:


> tasha is really cute!!
> 
> imo biskit should be more loved. he’s so cute. he looks like a little dog doll.



There's a hilarious video posted by a youtube animator. Biskit it her favorite.


----------



## Llama (Apr 17, 2020)

Coco, people think coco is creepy  but she is so cute


----------



## Figment (Apr 17, 2020)

I feel like as far as really cute villagers go, Midge seems lower tiered than I would think she would be.

I never hear anyone talk about Gloria and she was one of my favorite villagers in New Leaf. I wasn't even sure she was in NH until maybe last week.

I was really shocked to see Jitters on a worst villagers list recently. I know his eyes look like "they've seen things" but his coloring is so vibrant. Reminds me of a hummingbird, and I do love hummingbirds. In my game, it seems like he's constantly giving me things and I find him to be so sweet.


----------



## Llama (Apr 17, 2020)

YESSS QUEEN BISKIT


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 17, 2020)

Opal♡ said:


> i've noticed julian isn't as popular as he used to be and even though he's not my favourite villager, he still looks so cool
> also margie because she is so cute and i just love the elephant villagers ^-^
> 
> edit: is apollo still popular? me and my family love him so much but i haven't seen any people talk about him


I didn't even know Apollo was popular until my sister told me his amiibo price a few months ago, but she's getting him this time around in her island. ^^


----------



## Pixiebelle (Apr 17, 2020)

Opal♡ said:


> wait people don't like smug villagers?



I've heard it from a few people but I tend to like them!


----------



## Rex of Elysium (Apr 17, 2020)

Hans. He is a yeti! That alone makes him awesome.


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 17, 2020)

Pixiebelle said:


> I've heard it from a few people but I tend to like them!


smug and peppy villagers are my favourites but i love all the personality types ^-^


----------



## Altarium (Apr 17, 2020)

Bianca is adorable and not popular enough! By far my favorite peppy, she's a snow leopard and looks absolutely stunning, and really fits the whole popstar energy peppies have now.

Others would be Tucker, Piper, Poncho, Boone, Sydney, Blanche, Gala and Nana.


----------



## Luella (Apr 17, 2020)

Altarium said:


> Bianca is adorable and not popular enough! By far my favorite peppy, she's a snow leopard and looks absolutely stunning, and really fits the whole popstar energy peppies have now.
> 
> Others would be Tucker, Piper, Poncho, Boone, Sydney, Blanche, Gala and Nana.


I bumped into Bianca while island hopping for another character. If I wasn't so pepped out from the beginning (got Merry and Marina as part of my first 5) I probably would have picked her as an amiibo.


----------



## axo (Apr 17, 2020)

Jeremiah! He's such a cutie
also Gladys, her design is adorable I don't know why more people don't like her


----------



## Envy (Apr 17, 2020)

*Ed* (horse) - Surprised to see he gets so much hate. His colors may not be the best, but I do like his design otherwise.
*Annalise* (horse) - She's really adorable. I got her Amiibo card for around $3. I was shocked she is still that unpopular.
*Cleo* (horse) - She's also adorable. Perhaps my favorite horse.

When someone complains about a villager being "too plain", they lose me. I get loving the unique, wacky villagers, I do, and there are plenty that I love, too... But having "plain" villagers that are nice to look at is far from a bad thing. I've seen *Robin* (bird), *Purrl* (cat), *Elmer *(horse), *Winnie* (horse), and even the wolves (understand I've only seen that once, they are generally loved, and for good reason!) get referred to as plain and boring. 

I can think of some really popular villagers that have that plain look as well, and that does confuse me why people judge two different villagers that are both "plain" so harshly apart.

Otherwise, I'm a fan of bird villagers, ostriches, and even the chickens. Ostriches and chickens have pretty consistently good designs versus other species.

But hey, you all, loving unappreciated villagers opens them up to us really easily. Their Amiibo cards are very cheap!


----------



## Spunki (Apr 17, 2020)

Grumpy old Koala is not well liked and I find that sad. Look at those bushy white Eyebrows! But that’s probably for all Koalas, other than Melba.

Also anything in Tier 6, like Del, Boris, Cheri, Rooney, etc.

Roscoe is also unique, with being a Black Horse with Red Eyes. I always found that really cool.

Also forgot about Kidd. Was never that high on someone’s List, like all other Goats, before Sherb was a thing.


----------



## Figment (Apr 17, 2020)

Altarium said:


> Bianca is adorable and not popular enough! By far my favorite peppy, she's a snow leopard and looks absolutely stunning, and really fits the whole popstar energy peppies have now.



From what I've seen, I really feel like tigers are an underappreciated species. There are lots of cute ones, and Bianca is lovely.


----------



## Luella (Apr 17, 2020)

Figment said:


> From what I've seen, I really feel like tigers are an underappreciated species. There are lots of cute ones, and Bianca is lovely.


Rolf was one of my cranky villager options I considered. Wish there were more tiger characters.


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 17, 2020)

i forgot about the tigers, i love bianca so much and i recently got an amiibo of rolf from one of the packs and i really like his design
i hadn't actually seen him until i got the card


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 17, 2020)

deirdre! she's my absolute fav! I think that a lot of the deer have good design and she tends to get overshadowed by the popular ones unfortunately 
I also really like blanche a lot! she was my fav for a bit just to spite my bf's hate against snooty villagers, but she genuinely does have really good design and even tho she's not my fav anymore i'm still shocked she's not more popular


----------



## An0nn (Apr 17, 2020)

Figment said:


> I never hear anyone talk about Gloria and she was one of my favorite villagers in New Leaf.


I was going to mention Gloria! I love her design. I never see anyone talking about Bree the mouse either, even though I think she has the look of a villager destined for popularity lol. The ostrich villagers are nice, but even the most sought after ones don't seem to be that high up on the popularity scale.

My number one cranky is Gruff (he's a goat! Billy goat Gruff!) but I suppose I can see how others might not like him as much, so maybe he doesn't fit into this conversation. Though I like his features, even I would prefer a slightly toned-down color scheme. As it is he looks poisonous.

Some personalities are more crowded with conventionally cute or pretty characters. Snooty has: Diana, Ankha, a couple of wolves... most people are probably limiting their town to one or two snooty villagers since players generally want at least one of each personality. Normal animals suffer from this even more. It's like they took all of the most "cutesy" characters and stuck them together in normal. So you end up with Bluebear, who I agree is cute, competing with like three other villagers (Maple comes to mind) who are cute in a similar way.

I had no idea Tasha existed until I saw this thread, and I've been playing since the gamecube days. I agree, she has a great look! My first thought when I saw her was: "otter!?". Nice colors too! I'm glad you brought her to my attention. Even if she's not actually an otter, but a squirrel.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 17, 2020)

I found Vivian on an island and immediately invited her.  She's gorgeous.  I feel like she's often overshadowed by some of the more popular female wolves like Audie, Freya, Whitney, and Skye, but Vivian is so elegant, reminds me of a German Shepherd.


----------



## Figment (Apr 17, 2020)

peachmilke said:


> I also really like blanche a lot! she was my fav for a bit just to spite my bf's hate against snooty villagers, but she genuinely does have really good design and even tho she's not my fav anymore i'm still shocked she's not more popular



Ah, Blanche! I passed her up two times when searching for islands and I regretted it later. I'm not even sure what I was looking for. She's lovely.


----------



## lPeachy (Apr 17, 2020)

*Screams from the rooftop* BLUEBEAR!!
And all the bear cubs honestly, everyone was obsessed with stitches and maple but basically all the cubs are hella adorable~

also I think elephants in general are not appreciated enough


----------



## Lucky22 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hazel honestly lol I think people would like her more without her unibrow but I just think it's charming!


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 17, 2020)

pashmina deserves so much love shes honestly the best
oh and also olaf isnt all that bad he gives me godfather vibes and i love it


----------



## marieheiwa (Apr 17, 2020)

Roscoe is awesome! My fiancé found him on a mystery island when we were looking for a cranky villager to “finish” our town and we decided to invite him. I’m not a huge fan of AC horses but enjoy having varied species and I have grown to love him!

Gonzo is adorable too.


----------



## Luella (Apr 17, 2020)

Lucky22 said:


> Hazel honestly lol I think people would like her more without her unibrow but I just think it's charming!


I don't know too much about Hazel but she gives me Frida Kahlo vibes.


----------



## Envy (Apr 17, 2020)

ctar17 said:


> I found Vivian on an island and immediately invited her.  She's gorgeous.  I feel like she's often overshadowed by some of the more popular female wolves like Audie, Freya, Whitney, and Skye, but Vivian is so elegant, reminds me of a German Shepherd.



Vivian is precious. I love her so much. I hope someday I can have her on my island.


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 17, 2020)

whitney is my favourite wolf villager but vivian is a close second
both are so pretty
i'm not actually a fan of freya and audie but it's probably just the bright colours i don't like


----------



## BluePing (Apr 17, 2020)

I think hamlet should be more popular he is honestly the cutest lil dud ever. I don’t know why he’s not popular when he’s so freakin cute. I also think axel deserves more love I mean what other character has a smile like his. He’s so unique and his colour is so cute


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 17, 2020)

I know Kitt is boring to some people but my goodness I became true friends with her in NL and she would always give presents and come over and invite me over and aaaaa! she's like so great :,>


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 17, 2020)

I've seen Vesta mentioned outside of this thread a few times so she isn't the most unpopular but c'mon. Glowy eyed sheep. Reminds me of Vivi from Final Fantasy.

Also honestly a lot if not all of the kangaroos are very underrated. Sylvia, Kitt, Marcie, Walt and Astrid are all great!

Especially baffled Marcie isn't more popular since she would look perfect in any pastel themed town. I guess there are so many normal pink villagers she just isn't the top pick for a lot of people.​


----------



## BluePing (Apr 17, 2020)

Altarium said:


> Bianca is adorable and not popular enough! By far my favorite peppy, she's a snow leopard and looks absolutely stunning, and really fits the whole popstar energy peppies have now.
> 
> Others would be Tucker, Piper, Poncho, Boone, Sydney, Blanche, Gala and Nana.


Omg yeah bianca, she’s probably one of my favourite villagers and I’d definitely have her if she fit in with one of my themes but I still can’t decide on one atm


----------



## ayla<3 (Apr 17, 2020)

gala is so cute bro she got lil flowers on her head


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 17, 2020)

I think Pierce is slowly rising in the ranks, but for a long time most people didn't even know he existed. He's my best friend and deserves so much more love. Also Static. He's so much better than Marshal tbh

OH AND PIETRO LIKE HES SO CUTE WHY DOES EVERYONE BULLY HIM I LOVE HIM HE DESERVES MORE


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 17, 2020)

Oh gosh a lot of them but honestly, the one I'm thinking of most right now is Puddles because I, uh... may have thought she was a welcome amiibo villager when I got her on my island because I thought I'd never seen her before ^^; I only found out that she's always been in the series and was never removed when I looked her up later. She's an adorable little pink frog and yet she's a tier 6 who I never knew existed? How? I also bring up Savannah and Portia every time I see threads like this because idk how a zebra and a dalmatian don't get more love! And Static because he's my fave and deserves better.


----------



## Figment (Apr 17, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> OH AND PIETRO LIKE HES SO CUTE WHY DOES EVERYONE BULLY HIM I LOVE HIM HE DESERVES MORE



I think people either absolutely love or absolutely hate Pietro. There doesn't seem to be much middle ground (though I don't mean to imply that there aren't people who feel indifferent towards him).  It seems to be a matter of "Do clowns freak you out or not?"

Personally I think he's precious and I would LOVE to have him in my village.. There's a video on youtube featuring him singing K.K. Steppe and I could watch it for hours.


----------



## Luella (Apr 17, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I've seen Vesta mentioned outside of this thread a few times so she isn't the most unpopular but c'mon. Glowy eyed sheep. Reminds me of Vivi from Final Fantasy.
> 
> Also honestly a lot if not all of the kangaroos are very underrated. Sylvia, Kitt, Marcie, Walt and Astrid are all great!
> 
> Especially baffled Marcie isn't more popular since she would look perfect in any pastel themed town. I guess there are so many normal pink villagers she just isn't the top pick for a lot of people.​


Walt is the only kangaroo I like. But not particularly because I dislike the design of the other kangaroos.

IRL I am not the biggest fan of children and won't be having any. So seeing them carry around a joey is offputting for me.


----------



## Pixiebelle (Apr 17, 2020)

Luella said:


> Walt is the only kangaroo I like. But not particularly because I dislike the design of the other kangaroos.
> 
> IRL I am not the biggest fan of children and won't be having any. So seeing them carry around a joey is offputting for me.



It's interesting seeing others perspectives lol I'm staunchly childfree but the kangaroos/joeys are cute to me? Lowkey wouldn't mind coming across Carrie


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 17, 2020)

Alice, Roscoe, Chevre, and Nan definitely deserve more love!


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 17, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> Alice, Roscoe, Chevre, and Nan definitely deserve more love!View attachment 243582


yesterday i found out my sister hates cherve but i think she is so cute, i honestly don't see how anyone could hate her
also i got roscoe on my island a couple of weeks ago just to fill it up but now i love him so much


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm just gonna say they all deserve more love. Besides Goose.


----------



## Figment (Apr 17, 2020)

Luella said:


> IRL I am not the biggest fan of children and won't be having any. So seeing them carry around a joey is offputting for me.





Pixiebelle said:


> It's interesting seeing others perspectives lol I'm staunchly childfree but the kangaroos/joeys are cute to me?



I'm the same way (childless by choice) but I think the joey's are cute. It's almost like having a technical extra villager when you have a female kangaroo in town. lol



Pixiebelle said:


> Lowkey wouldn't mind coming across Carrie



Aww, I wish I could have given you Carrie. Carrie left my village a little over a week ago.. I liked her, but she asked to leave like... two days after moving in and I decided to let her go.


----------



## Luella (Apr 17, 2020)

Pixiebelle said:


> It's interesting seeing others perspectives lol I'm staunchly childfree but the kangaroos/joeys are cute to me? Lowkey wouldn't mind coming across Carrie


Hmm I think if I had to pinpoint it it's because I wouldn't normally allow for a child to be at my house IRL. At least not without some amount of anxiety. And because I decorate and form up my island I see it as "my home"-ish.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 17, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> OH AND PIETRO LIKE HES SO CUTE WHY DOES EVERYONE BULLY HIM I LOVE HIM HE DESERVES MORE



This! Came here to say it but you beat me to it haha 

I love that no matter how ‘ugly’ a villager is, there’s always someone who loves them!


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 17, 2020)

I LOVE tasha. she deserves the world. also, i really think bella deserves more love. i've seen people say she's ugly or scary but she's this sweet little rocker who just wants fame? she's so small and adorable!! and rod. this little purple pirate mouse. and colton? like i thought people liked him more but i see so many people looking to get rid of him


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 17, 2020)

Well, I am obviously going to root for Velma no matter what. I also really like Olaf, Gayle is super cute, Pango has gotten into my heart, and T-Bone has a great punny name and is really cute.


----------



## Pixiebelle (Apr 17, 2020)

Figment said:


> I'm the same way (childless by choice) but I think the joey's are cute. It's almost like having a technical extra villager when you have a female kangaroo in town. lol
> 
> Aww, I wish I could have given you Carrie. Carrie left my village a little over a week ago.. I liked her, but she asked to leave like... two days after moving in and I decided to let her go.



That's one of the reasons I like them too!
and aw thank you ♡ I probably would have taken her but this time last week I was only on day 3 anyway!




Luella said:


> Hmm I think if I had to pinpoint it it's because I wouldn't normally allow for a child to be at my house IRL. At least not without some amount of anxiety. And because I decorate and form up my island I see it as "my home"-ish.



ahh yeah I'm exactly the same! I defo see your reasoning


Also on the subject of Pietro I LOVE HIM


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 17, 2020)

Joey and Tutu need more love and attention.......and more tai-chi lessons(or whatever it is that they're doing).


----------



## angiepie (Apr 17, 2020)

Tasha is so cute!!! I didn’t know she existed until this thread lol 

But Pate. She is so adorable. Her name is an unfortunate pun though lol


----------



## Foxxie (Apr 17, 2020)

Ummm.... any of them that aren't the same 10-15 that everyone seems to want. There are so many amazing, quirky, wonderful characters out there and I'm a big fan of many of them.

My all time favourite villager is Erik, he's just incredibly cute and sweet.  I also really like Paula, who lived in a my husband's old town and was one of my starters. She's really wonderful for an Uchi and mine seems to be quite shy for some reason, she's actually quite adorable.


----------



## Chachamaru (Apr 17, 2020)

Dom. NGL I am baffled he didn't reach a higher popularity level. His eyes and little nose are so cute. Def one of the cutest sheep. My new favorite villager, actually. I am.. Kind of.. Unsure of the popularity levels of some villagers... But :

Willow, blaire, olive, bea, wendy, tipper, gala, knox is a personal fave of mine, portia, pecan, sydney, chester, hamlet, tad, vladimir is also cute to me, tammy.. I'm sure im leaving out a ton more, too.

Even more: peaches, cleo, poncho, bam, erik, shari, cookie, bones, butch, and nana. I wish they would bring marcy back!! Also, champ. I want the little porter clone so bad.


----------



## Radda (Apr 17, 2020)

Bones, Cookie, and Nana all deserve more attention.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 17, 2020)

Clay and Vic! Coach too tbh. his stubble is a bit weird, but I think he's a cute bull. Vic is adorable and while I've never seen any real dislike for him, I've also not really seen people say they like him.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 17, 2020)

melba & goose!


Ahri said:


> I'm just gonna say they all deserve more love. Besides Goose.


i won't stand for this


----------



## Cinnola (Apr 17, 2020)

A lot of people seem to hate Klaus and Cashmere. I got them both on my island and even though I wasn't a huge fan at first, I love them now! Cashmere is so kind it genuinely took me over a week of having her to realize she's a snooty, not normal, lol, and Klaus actually looks pretty cool. Plus his house is super fancy.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 17, 2020)

Sally!, she's such a cutie and by AC best friend.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 17, 2020)

angiepie said:


> But Pate. She is so adorable. Her name is an unfortunate pun though lol



She’d get along well with Patty and Angus.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 17, 2020)

Twiggy! She's cute!


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 17, 2020)

i forgot to say this in my earlier post, but also bree. i think shes the best designed mouse and one of the better snooties


----------



## cicely (Apr 17, 2020)

Drift- he's a poison dart frog!
Miranda- she's just pretty and pink
Bea- her Japanese name is Bagel, I wish they kept that
Bella- honestly a little bit ugly, but she's a unique punk rocker peppy
Boris- I like his tusks
Teddy- my favorite lad, he's actually had a small boost in popularity since NH. I guess because he was many people's starter?
Mathilda- she's like a kangaroo version of Roscoe
Pango- I guess anteaters aren't too popular, I love them though. She has a cool color scheme and looks more stylish than the average peppy
Papi- there's many nice horses so he's a bit overshadowed. But he's an okapi!


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 17, 2020)

Hazel deserves so much more appreciation than she gets honestly. She's pretty cute but I think people judged her as "ugly" early on in NL and never really let the idea go. At least I like her anyway :v


----------



## cheezu (Apr 17, 2020)

I actually feel the gorilla species are quite underrated.
They are not your ordinary version of "cute" but they make for some cool villagers - I feel they fit the cranky/jock personality particularly well.
I have Boyd on my Island at the moment along with Octavian and Wolfgang (two other crankies) who are far more popular and I'm tempted to let them go in favor of Boyd just because I think he's super cool.


----------



## Reploid (Apr 17, 2020)

I said it in New Leaf and I’ll say it again. Kitty doesn’t get nearly enough love.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 17, 2020)

Melba is adorable, she became popular at one point but then everyone just seems to have forgotten about her lol


----------



## twisty (Apr 17, 2020)

I also love Kitty!! I might be a lil biased, though, since she looks like one of my IRL cats!

Otherwise, in this house we STAN Ursula!! She's a bear with a bowl cut who looks like she has social anxiety, but always seems to be trying her hardest! I think the bear villagers in general deserve more love, tbh.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 17, 2020)

Soigne said:


> melba & goose!
> 
> i won't stand for this


I'm sorry man... Goose and I had issues in Wild World ><


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 17, 2020)

I legit do not understand the apathy towards Pippy! She's not really hated, but just ignored. she's so freaking adorable!



also shoutouts to my boy RIBBOT, julia, june, cheri, maddie, maggie, and sylvana
blanche seems to have gotten more popular with the release of NH and I'm so glad! she was in my NL town and I adored her!


edit: also more shoutouts to pretty much all the koalas, cranston, papi, pashmina, puddles, blaire, and mint


----------



## iaan (Apr 17, 2020)

kidd!! he's the most beautiful lilac color, paired with the best personality (smug). im surprised he isn't more popular, his colors are so soft and cute, his lidded eyes give him a sleepy look. i love him so much dknf

also, if i had an 11th spot on my island, i'd invite egbert in a heartbeat. i know he looks like a plain chicken but he's just so darn cute - i wrestle internally with myself everyday whether i should replace stitches with egbert aHH

roscoe needs more love <3 hes cool as hell. also gayle the normal alligator - shes sooo cute, even when she calls me snacky lol


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 17, 2020)

Derwin

I think he's tier 5? so he's not at the very very bottom, but he's so cute! he was in my new leaf town and every time he would ask me to leave, I would say yes, but he would never leave :') after that, he grew on me a lot, and I couldn't imagine my town without him, and I would love to have him on my island now  I currently have Hugh, who is also blue and lazy personality type, and it kind of feels like a rip off :c  Hugh is cute as well, but he just doesn't replace Derwin ;u;


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 17, 2020)

Angus the grumpy bull!! Angus...beef... he’s a pun!


----------



## Reploid (Apr 17, 2020)

iaan said:


> kidd!! he's the most beautiful lilac color, paired with the best personality (smug). im surprised he isn't more popular, his colors are so soft and cute, his lidded eyes give him a sleepy look. i love him so much dknf
> 
> also, if i had an 11th spot on my island, i'd invite egbert in a heartbeat. i know he looks like a plain chicken but he's just so darn cute - i wrestle internally with myself everyday whether i should replace stitches with egbert aHH
> 
> roscoe needs more love <3 hes cool as hell. also gayle the normal alligator - shes sooo cute, even when she calls me snacky lol


I’ve always liked Kidd! He’s easily one of my favourite smug villagers but he’s often overlooked for some reason. I don’t get why Sherb is so loved and not Kidd. Is it solely because Sherb is lazy?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 17, 2020)

I adopted Barold out of a joke and now I legit like him on my island. lol He makes me happy seeing that ugly mug enjoying his life on my island!


----------



## Seira (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't think Annalisa gets enough love. Love that Japanese anteater


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 17, 2020)

Altarium said:


> Bianca is adorable and not popular enough! By far my favorite peppy, she's a snow leopard and looks absolutely stunning, and really fits the whole popstar energy peppies have now.
> 
> Others would be Tucker, Piper, Poncho, Boone, Sydney, Blanche, Gala and Nana.



ok so I never had much of an opinion on Bianca, but she moved in as my random Peppy villager and I absolutely adore her. I adore her so much that she may have become my third favorite villager in the whole game in less than a month.


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 17, 2020)

I totally agree! He was also my starter lazy and I added him to my dreamies because he is the cutest little bean! I'm so happy to see that someone else sees his absolute adorableness as well as me


Sicariana said:


> Imagine not thinking this guy is the cutest thing you've ever seen




	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

I think that Celia doesn't get enough attention. She has such a beautiful design and really gives off Rito villager vibes from breath of the wild. She's just a really great villager who I think deserves more love and attention


----------



## VelveteenCat (Apr 17, 2020)

Seira said:


> I don't think Annalisa gets enough love. Love that Japanese anteater


Totally agree! Granted, I'm not familiar with every single villager, far from it, but ever since I first found out about Annalisa she's been on top of my list of animals I would want on my island. She is so beautiful! 



angiepie said:


> But Pate. She is so adorable. Her name is an unfortunate pun though lol


I second that! 

Also, I agree with anyone who mentioned Hazel - she is an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## troola (Apr 17, 2020)

There's so many ( Wart Jr, Gaston, Groucho come to mind immediately )

But I'd love to see more attention to my favorite Dog, Bea!  She's so cute and sweet, it's impossible not to like her!  Plus her e-reader card info really pulls at my heartstrings.... I know she was gone for awhile, but now that she's back she needs lots of love!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 17, 2020)

Tasha is cool! I don't know how much love *Ursala the pink uchi bear* gets, but it's not enough. I think she's one of the best uchis in the game


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 17, 2020)

troola said:


> There's so many ( Wart Jr, Gaston, Groucho come to mind immediately )
> 
> But I'd love to see more attention to my favorite Dog, Bea!  She's so cute and sweet, it's impossible not to like her!  Plus her e-reader card info really pulls at my heartstrings.... I know she was gone for awhile, but now that she's back she needs lots of love!



Ahh, Bea was my random Normal move in for NH! I let her move out, but I might bring her back if I see her on an island.


----------



## Chachamaru (Apr 17, 2020)

FootballFish said:


> Dom. NGL I am baffled he didn't reach a higher popularity level. His eyes and little nose are so cute. Def one of the cutest sheep. My new favorite villager, actually. I am.. Kind of.. Unsure of the popularity levels of some villagers... But :
> 
> Willow, blaire, olive, bea, wendy, tipper, gala, knox is a personal fave of mine, portia, pecan, sydney, chester, hamlet, tad, vladimir is also cute to me, tammy.. I'm sure im leaving out a ton more, too.
> 
> Even more: peaches, cleo, poncho, bam, erik, shari, cookie, bones, butch, and nana. I wish they would bring marcy back!! Also, champ. I want the little porter clone so bad.


I have two more. dora and samson. Just plain little classical mouses. They are cuteeee. BETTINA TOO!


----------



## troola (Apr 17, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Tasha is cool! I don't know how much love *Ursala the pink uchi bear* gets, but it's not enough. I think she's one of the best uchis in the game


Ursula is SO cute. I like to think of her as Grouchos sister, because same brows.  I tried to get her in my town but her amiibo got so expensive so quick!


----------



## katielizzabeth (Apr 17, 2020)

troola said:


> Ursula is SO cute. I like to think of her as Grouchos sister, because same brows.  I tried to get her in my town but her amiibo got so expensive so quick!


I had Ursala in NL, I thought she was one of the cutest uchi villagers but then I saw all the hate for her online... crazy. She can't help she messed up cutting her own bangs


----------



## Luella (Apr 18, 2020)

Bumping up this thread alive again with Megan! Poor her, Cyd, Reneigh, and Dom are overshadowed in popularity. I admit I'm one of the many who was island hopping tons for Raymond. But I did bump into Megan once.

It hurt to keep moving forward as I wasn't up for the mood to TT and attempt to make another emoty plot at the time. May try another run to get her in the future as her face is just too cute!


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 18, 2020)

troola said:


> There's so many ( Wart Jr, Gaston, Groucho come to mind immediately )
> 
> But I'd love to see more attention to my favorite Dog, Bea!  She's so cute and sweet, it's impossible not to like her!  Plus her e-reader card info really pulls at my heartstrings.... I know she was gone for awhile, but now that she's back she needs lots of love!


I love Bea! I have her in my current GameCube town and she's the sweetest and has some of the better dialogue. She's pretty softhearted for that game and the only villager who wasn't mean upon first meeting besides Snake lol. Maddie deserves love too.


----------



## Jas (Apr 18, 2020)

i think blanche deserves a lot more hype! she's a snooty, round lil ostrich who looks like a swan!


----------



## Santana (Apr 18, 2020)

Megan, Puddles, Shep, Sylvana, Midge, Vivian, and all the Koalas


----------



## LilyLynne (Apr 18, 2020)

I would say Rodney. I was letting most of my villagers just be random ones I ran into, so I got Rodney. A lot of people don't like him, and I admit he isn't that cute. But I am enjoying him, I think he is hilarious.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Apr 20, 2020)

Poncho is one of them. He's so adorable. And his catchphrase, "'lil bear" is so cute cause that's what he is.









There are a lot of low tiered villagers that deserve more love.


----------



## avieators (Apr 20, 2020)

i found ellie on a nook island and adored her! june n pashmina n mira are great too. oh and maddie!! idk if any of these besides ellie are lesser known but i feel like i never see them around. also i saw megan earlier up in this thread and im in love??? why isnt she getting any attention!!


----------



## xara (Apr 20, 2020)

hazel and katt, for sure. they’re mainly disliked for their appearance but i think they’re adorable. and julia, too; i don’t see all that much love for her but i think she’s wonderful ;u;


----------



## maple22 (Apr 20, 2020)

I really loved Elmer the lazy horse in Wild World—I think he may have actually been my third favorite villager at some point behind Maple and Kid Cat.
He probably gets overlooked a lot because there is a disproportionate amount of adorable lazies.
Agent S is really underappreciated as well. She's Kid Cat's sidekick!


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 20, 2020)

There are so many that deserve more attention:
Rudy, he's got a very interesting and eye catching look
Celia, She looks like a Rito villager from botw
Frita, she's a sheep dressed as a hot dog
Jacob, he's got a cool design as he is multicoloured 
Cole, he looks like one of the soot sprites from spirited away
Drake, he's got a cute little catchphrase: quacko

I know I haven't stated any amazing reasons why they deserve much attention but I just stated a basic reason. There are many more different reasons but I'll leave it to you to look into them and see how great they are


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 20, 2020)

i don't know why lopez isn't more popular! he's the only gazelle in the game and i love his color scheme. his eyeliner is a super nice touch that makes him stand out, too. when i bought him, i was the only one in the thread making an offer - i thought for sure someone else would want him, too (not that i'm complaining, since i ended up getting him haha)


----------



## ElenaSmiles (Apr 20, 2020)

Carmen! I think all the rabbits are great, but her and Dotty are two of my favorites that don't get as much credit.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Apr 20, 2020)

My boi Static. He's a purple electric squirrel, what's not to love? Also Dobbie and Billy because they're old men, there's not much older representation in villagers.


----------



## N a t (Apr 20, 2020)

First off, Tasha is super heckin rad. Second, I wish my girl Cleo could get some more love. I cannot find very much Cleo art or merch online because she is not at all popular despite being around since the gamecube. Her design is super similar to other villagers like Cookie who are popular so I'm sad that my girl got lost along the way somehow. I am super duper biased though because Cleo was my bestie when I was a wee lass on my gamecube and getting her back in New Leaf has kicked my nostalgia into overdrive. She ain't leaving my side again! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



MyLifeIsCake said:


> My boi Static. He's a purple electric squirrel, what's not to love? Also Dobbie and Billy because they're old men, there's not much older representation in villagers.


I love Static!


----------



## Que (Apr 20, 2020)

Wade BY FAR. He's literally a baby penguin, I don't understand why he's so low on the tier list. He's not the very lowest, but I never ever see anyone want him, have him or talk about him - I think he's way too adorable to resist ;-;


----------



## Anj2k6 (Apr 20, 2020)

Roscoe and Tiffany give off such strong goth vibes, but I barely see anyone mention them.

Had them in my city folk town way back when.


----------



## Mezzanine (Apr 21, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Mimi_ (Apr 21, 2020)

So happy to see love for tigers and koalas in this thread! I had a bunch of them in my very first town, and I actually have Rowan again in NH!
So many villagers don’t get enough love imo, but I’ll bring up Doc, Felicity, Drake, Nan, Amelia and...(here’s the kicker) BEARDO! He was one of my starters in NL and I ended up never getting rid of him cause he’s so funny! Like a nutty professor type! Mutton chops forever lol


----------



## Crash (Apr 21, 2020)

walker is the cutest lil pup, i've loved him since i first started playing and have never understood why he isn't more popular :')


----------



## carackobama (Apr 21, 2020)

my baby Gayle ;-; basically all the alligators and most of the sheep villagers tbh! and I’ve never got why so many people hate snooties as I’ve always loved them


----------



## noodle'ssoup (Apr 21, 2020)

I have aaaabsolutely fallen in love with Knox
I never thought my favorite islander would be a chicken, let alone a grumpy chicken, but lo and behold they present me with the apex of all apexes. He sent me three letters, three days in a row. ToT


----------

